

Jeff Hawkins talk on entrepreneurship at Stanford's Entrepreneurial Speaker Series [video] - dood
http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=39&author=16

======
kmt
"Hawkins believes entrepreneurship is a means to an end, as opposed to an end
in itself."

This sounds wise. The goal is more important than the form.

